# Anfänger-Fragen



## Java_Anfänger³ (23. Mrz 2011)

Hallo, hat jemand vielleicht Lust einen Anfänger zu helfen?
Ich hab meine Schwierigkeiten mit den Bedeutungen.

Was heißt eigentlich:    
- public class Anfaenger extends Frame???:L???:L???:L


----------



## nrg (23. Mrz 2011)

das die Klasse Anfaenger von Frame erbt


----------



## SlaterB (23. Mrz 2011)

- Lehrbuch wie
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel –
- Stichwortverzeichnis
- entsprechendes Kapitel intensiv lesen


----------



## Java_Anfänger³ (23. Mrz 2011)

danke für deine antwort aber
sorry, dass ich das frage, aber was heißt das?
ich hab nicht sehr viel ahnung davon und muss ein selbstgeschriebenes skript dokumentieren.
nur leider weiß ich nicht genau wofür das alles ist


----------



## Java_Anfänger³ (23. Mrz 2011)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> - Lehrbuch wie
> Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel –
> - Stichwortverzeichnis
> - entsprechendes Kapitel intensiv lesen



danke, aber wo finde ich das stichwortverzeichnis


----------



## ARadauer (23. Mrz 2011)

Java_Anfänger³ hat gesagt.:


> sorry, dass ich das frage, aber was heißt das?


Was heißt was?
Frame ist ein Fenster...
Deine Klasse erweitert ein Fenster...


----------



## nrg (23. Mrz 2011)

finde die insel nicht gut für anfänger. das ist eher was zum nachschlagen, wenn man das sprachverständnis bereits hat.

kuck mal hier:
Java Tutorial interaktiv - Programmieren lernen mit Java
kapitel 50
Kapitel 50 — Vererbung
und folgende.

wenn du das net verstehst, fang bei kapitel 25 an


----------



## ARadauer (23. Mrz 2011)

Java_Anfänger³ hat gesagt.:


> danke, aber wo finde ich das stichwortverzeichnis


Nicht dein ernst oder? 
Sorry aber du wirst wohl das Wort "Stochwort" auf einer Internetseite suchen können?

Welche Klasse gehst du?


----------



## Java_Anfänger³ (23. Mrz 2011)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Was heißt was?
> Frame ist ein Fenster...
> Deine Klasse erweitert ein Fenster...




:toll: supiii das bedeutet also, dass ich ein fenster überhaupt öffnen kann, oder???


----------



## Asgar13 (23. Mrz 2011)

```
extends Frame
```
Bedeutet, dass er sich die Klasse Frame holt und um diese im Programm zu nutzen, sonst sieh dir wie oben geschrieben passende Bücher drüber an.


----------



## Java_Anfänger³ (23. Mrz 2011)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Nicht dein ernst oder?
> Sorry aber du wirst wohl das Wort "Stochwort" auf einer Internetseite suchen können?
> 
> Welche Klasse gehst du?



komm runter habs gefunden:lol::rtfm:
ich steh dazu, dass ich absolute nichtinteressierte "programmiererin" bin
deshalb geh ich auch nach diesem jahr ab


----------



## ARadauer (23. Mrz 2011)

Asgar13 hat gesagt.:


> ```
> extends Frame
> ```
> Bedeutet, dass er sich die Klasse Frame holt und um diese im Programm zu nutzen, sonst sieh dir wie oben geschrieben passende Bücher drüber an.


Nein eigentlich bedeutet das, dass die Klasse ein Fenster ist


----------



## Asgar13 (23. Mrz 2011)

oO Studium, Fachabitur, Ausbildung???


----------



## nrg (23. Mrz 2011)

surfen ist für mich jetzt nicht unbedingt programmieren


----------



## maki (23. Mrz 2011)

*verschoben*


----------



## Java_Anfänger³ (23. Mrz 2011)

nrg hat gesagt.:


> surfen ist für mich jetzt nicht unbedingt programmieren



:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
ich hab mit programmieren auch nicht surfen gemeint!!
ich kann schon ein bisschen programmieren aber bin halt nicht so gut


----------



## Java_Anfänger³ (23. Mrz 2011)

Asgar13 hat gesagt.:


> oO Studium, Fachabitur, Ausbildung???



ausbildung


----------



## ARadauer (23. Mrz 2011)

Falls deine Ausbildung etwas mit Java Entwickeln zu tun hat und du dich vielleicht einfach durch schlechte Tutorials und Bücher die Lust an dem Thema verloren hast empfehl ich dir dieses Buch:

Java von Kopf bis Fuss
Meiner Meinung nach geht das sehr anschaulich und strukturiert an das Thema ran

Würd dir aber trotzem raten dich ran zu halten, ein bisschen Eigeninitiative gehört auch dazu...


----------



## Asgar13 (23. Mrz 2011)

... Tippe mal du hast zuvor C,C++ oder ähnliches programmiert, da ist so einiges anders.


----------



## ARadauer (23. Mrz 2011)

Asgar13 hat gesagt.:


> ... Tippe mal du hast zuvor C,C++ oder ähnliches programmiert, da ist so einiges anders.



kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, ich denke eher der Threadsteller ist genervt das "We are Family! So lebt Deutschland" schon angefangen hat und die Übung noch nicht fertig ist...


----------



## VfL_Freak (23. Mrz 2011)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> ich denke eher der Threadsteller ist genervt das "We are Family! So lebt Deutschland" schon angefangen hat und die Übung noch nicht fertig ist...



auch nicht schlecht 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Java_Anfänger³ (23. Mrz 2011)

Danke für die Motivation.
aber ich meinte das eigentlich so, dass ich zur Zeit fachabi mache, aber abbrechen will um ein ausbildung anzufangen.
das ist einfach nicht mein ding.


----------



## Java_Anfänger³ (23. Mrz 2011)

warum seit ihr so assi, ihr musst mir ja nicht helfen, aber anscheind habt ihr eh nichts besseres zu tun XDD


----------



## Java_Anfänger³ (23. Mrz 2011)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> auch nicht schlecht
> :lol: :lol: :lol:



sorry, aber dein beitrag war nicht sinnvoll


----------



## maki (23. Mrz 2011)

Man sollte sich wohl besser vorher überlegen ob man antworten möchte, die Fragestellung hat doch zwangsweise so einen Verlauf  vorgegegen.

*geschlossen*


----------

